# Doggie Door



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry I have so many questions. I just want to get this right.

I am thinking about getting a doggie door. Is this a bad thing considering she is still going through house breaking?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PebblesPages said:


> Sorry I have so many questions. I just want to get this right.
> 
> I am thinking about getting a doggie door. Is this a bad thing considering she is still going through house breaking?


I think, for now, you'll still have to go in and out with her to make sure she actually goes if she isn't completely trained yet. But lots of people with Havanese (including my breeder) have dog doors, as long as they go out into securely fenced yards.

And don't worry about the questions... That's how most of us learned!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Scudder was my first dog that I actually trained to the doggy door. Actually, he trained himself. He was in my house for about 10 min, at 9 weeks old and all of a sudden he was outside! He figured it out just by watching my guys. He housebroke in about 2 weeks! He was so easy. He also used pee pads in his x pen, but I taught him to go outside when I was home. 

Keep in mind. I have a secure fenced in yard. I also live in an area were we don't have many animals of prey. Once and awhile I will see a small hawk.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Doug is 15 weeks and we just never knew when he would go to the toilet so if we weren't constantly crating accidents were happening.

Since the doggy door I think we have had two accidents inside. He goes out on his own initiative and we just follow him out to check. We go out though or to work an return to find no accidents!

I find for us it works. We have a pen outside the doggy door so it restricts the yard area. I just took him away for a few days and it was so hard to keep on top of him. He nearly had one accident as he was walking around briefly sniffed at the door and then went to pee on the carpet.

When we got home the first thing he did was run through the house into the laundry (where he is contained when he can't be watched an where his crate is) and jumped out the doggy door to go to the toilet. Didn't skip a beat!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If I had a safely fenced yard, I'd put a doggy door in in a minute!!!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Getting my doggie door installed this coming Saturday. The installer asked me to select the size. IDK!! Ciara's parents were around 9 & 10 pounds (I think). any recommendations?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My flap is 7 x 11.5 inches, a medium. It's off the ground by 4 inches. My guys are 7, 15 and 16 lbs and they vary in height from 8.5 inches to almost 12 inches at the withers. This door works well for all 3.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's my doggy door with my smallest dog sitting near it. It's probabably actually a 2,5 inch rise but measures 4 inches from the ground to the bottom of the flap.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a doggy door-love it. Rom uses it all the time. Miss Paige will use it most of the time. My foster dog will go out of it but barks at the back door to come back in. I think you will find it"s really great. Since your puppy is still young I would watch him to be sure he really does his "business" while outside.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

We have a doggy door and I love it. Makes life soooo much easier with 3 dogs, and fosters always rotating in and out. I also have a medium door, and my dogs are 15, 16 and 18 lbs. They are in and out of it all the time, and I think it also improves their quality of life because they have free access to the outside.

When I adopted Misty, it was pretty obvious she had been trained to piddle pads, as she was absolutely convinced bathroom rugs were the place to go. If I took the rugs up, she went on the floor where they were, if I closed the doors, she went in front of the bathroom door. Pretty entrenched habit, and I don't use piddle pads, so we had a task! 

She learned to use the doggy door right away and it helped a lot with housebreaking, as she would follow the other two out when they went and got the idea pretty quickly. I also did "housebreaking 101" with her and walked her outside a lot. Now, I have replaced my bathroom rugs, can leave the doors open, and she is fine :whoo:

There are safety concerns with doggy doors, but I think it is a matter of weighing all the risks and benefits. I have a secure fenced yard, and live on a dead end street in a quiet, safe area. I once audio taped my dogs when I went to work (yes I know- a little crazy!) and found that they never even went outside when I was gone...was kind of what I suspected. But the door is there if they need it, and it is usually only a few hours someone is gone. 

I do not let a foster dog, or a newly adopted dog, use the door when I am not home, until they have been with me a while and I really know their behavior. Most of the fosters I have never get to use it unsupervised because they might be flight risks, or have other issues.... and keeping them safe is priority. But there have been a few I have felt OK with. 

Even with a secure fence, some dogs will dig under, or bark non stop when you are not home. I don't believe Havanese are big diggers though. So, knowing your dog is a big part of this. Some people will not allow their dogs to use the door when they are not there to supervise; I think you have to find your own comfort level with this.

On the other hand, I have thought that if there ever was fire, my dogs would be able to get out

I highly recommend a doggy door- you'll love it once you have it!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Here's my doggy door with my smallest dog sitting near it. It's probabably actually a 2,5 inch rise but measures 4 inches from the ground to the bottom of the flap.


How much does your dog weigh?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have no idea. Sorry


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The fire is what I often think about too. When I accidentally set off my smoke alarm, I tell the dogs to go outside. I want to train them to go outside instead of hide under my office desk!
My guys don't dig or go outside when I'm not home unless they have to potty. They just sleep on the couch waiting my return. 
My biggest concern with a dog door is people steel dogs. So I have locks on all my gates.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Linda- Good idea with the smoke alarm. I hope their instinct will kick in if it ever happens, but I also worry that they would just run and hide. Lord knows- I set the smoke alarm off enough!
Stealing is a concern- especially in this economy.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Dogs are stolen and sold for laboratory testing. It is a huge business. Scary stuff. If you want to know more about it, there is a documentary called, Dealing Dogs. It will make your skin crawl.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Sometimes the human race can be so awful- we can surely take a page from doggy behavior. I've never seen that documentary, but knew there was an issue. :frusty: On a day I'm feeling particularly emotionally strong, I'll have to watch it. Avoiding buying cosmetics that are tested on animals is a step anyone can take to combat this practice.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> The fire is what I often think about too. When I accidentally set off my smoke alarm, I tell the dogs to go outside. I want to train them to go outside instead of hide under my office desk!
> My guys don't dig or go outside when I'm not home unless they have to potty. They just sleep on the couch waiting my return.
> My biggest concern with a dog door is people steel dogs. So I have locks on all my gates.


My biggest concern with a dog door is what my CAT will bring in THROUGH it!!!!ound:

Seriously, we have a cat door in the basement, but closed up after a previous cat brought in too many live animals and let them go inside the house. I'll tell you, it is NO FUN chasing squirrels around under the furniture when 8 1/2 months pregnant... and that is NOT a hypothetical!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nikita said:


> Linda- Good idea with the smoke alarm. I hope their instinct will kick in if it ever happens, but I also worry that they would just run and hide. Lord knows- I set the smoke alarm off enough!
> Stealing is a concern- especially in this economy.


I think Linda's idea is an EXCELLENT one. "instinct" is to go to a place they feel safe when they are frightened, which is very likely to be under the desk or a bed. Unfortunately, it is not instinctive for an animal to leave a burning building until it is too late.

Oh, for those who (like us) don't have a dog door, or those who choose not to let their dogs use it when they aren't home, or even if you are just afraid that your dog might not USE it in a fire emergency, there are decals that you can get for your windows to tell the fire department what pets are in the house, and in the case of caged pets like birds, where to find them. There are a lot of different versions available, but here is just one kind from Amazon:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Alert-Rescue-Please-Label-Labels/dp/B00895XYVU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357338052&sr=8-5&keywords=pet+fire+decals"]Amazon.com: Pet Alert, Fire Rescue, Please Save Our Pets! (with Dog & Cat Label, 5 Labels / Pack, 4" x 5": Office Products[/ame]

We have decals on both doors and near our cellar bulkhead.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> My biggest concern with a dog door is what my CAT will bring in THROUGH it!!!!ound:
> 
> Seriously, we have a cat door in the basement, but closed up after a previous cat brought in too many live animals and let them go inside the house. I'll tell you, it is NO FUN chasing squirrels around under the furniture when 8 1/2 months pregnant... and that is NOT a hypothetical!:biggrin1:


Oh, Karen, although I'm grinning at the mental picture of that, I surely know what you mean about chasing critters through the house. One of our cats brought in a baby rabbit in my last house. Not fun, and the poor little guy was so scared!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's an adorable story of a mother dog saving pups from a burning building:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ying-day-old-puppies-blazing-home-safety.html

Real feel- good story, nothing to do with a doggy door, but thought it worth posting


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I had raccoons come thru my cat door. Eventually had to move to a key door - works with magnets attached to the cat collar.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

One of my friends had a squirrel get in through her doggy door all by itself. She couldn't get it out and had to call a service called "Adirondack Dundee" to catch the squirrel! (She lives in the Adirondack Mountains) They said it happens all the time with doggy doors. 

Haven't had a problem like that yet- we've had it a year and a half...but our door is not at ground level. Maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nikita said:


> Here's an adorable story of a mother dog saving pups from a burning building:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ying-day-old-puppies-blazing-home-safety.html
> 
> Real feel- good story, nothing to do with a doggy door, but thought it worth posting


Wow, this story is incredible! Breaks my heart that one didn't make it


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing. What a mother's love can do. Sad about Amparo, but Mom certainly did all she could for them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, Karen, although I'm grinning at the mental picture of that, I surely know what you mean about chasing critters through the house. One of our cats brought in a baby rabbit in my last house. Not fun, and the poor little guy was so scared!


At 20+ years remove, it seems funny to me too. At the time, I don't think I thought so, though!ound:


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

Wish I could have a doggie door- but we have coyoties, hawks and vultures (not to mention rattle snakes) so I will always have to go out with my babies. . . no problem, my pleasure. . . 
J


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok, so I've had my doggie door for about two weeks. Ci Ci bats at the door repeatedly as if she can't figure out how to open it. If I go outside she fly through the door to get to me no problem. What gives?


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

PebblesPages said:


> Ok, so I've had my doggie door for about two weeks. Ci Ci bats at the door repeatedly as if she can't figure out how to open it. If I go outside she fly through the door to get to me no problem. What gives?


This is what my Havanese does when he wants his big English Shepherd brother to go outside with him. He rarely will go outside by himself ! Bogie really has trained Winston well. He will just go to the doggie door and hit it a couple times and Winston will come running and Bogie will back out of the way and let Winston go out first and then he will follow him outside.. So maybe CiCi just wants some company.. Lol.. Which kind of defeats the purpose.. I'm sure she will get the hang of it..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, so she is trying to train me to go out and play with her. Now I understand what is going on. Game on Ciara!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

PebblesPages said:


> Wow, so she is trying to train me to go out and play with her. Now I understand what is going on. Game on Ciara!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think she could be doing just that! Lol.. Soo funny! That gave me a good laugh this morning..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

I win! Ciara started going outside using her doggie door.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

krandall said:


> If I had a safely fenced yard, I'd put a doggy door in in a minute!!!


same!!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

PebblesPages said:


> I win! Ciara started going outside using her doggie door.


Yeah!!! Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Ciara only goes outside now. She caught on in record time. My easiest pup ever!! She is so independent and smart.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I think I finally have my husband talked into putting a doggie door into the side of the house off of the office. It would lead outside to a securely fenced in yard. My question is, if anyone has put a doggie door into the side of the house, and what brand they went with? There are oodles of choices out there. We live in Nebraska so it needs to be very weatherproof if I'm going to put it in the side of my house. Thank you for any help you can give me!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad your getting a doggy door. I think if you have a fenced yard and no prey animals lurking there are so many benefits. 

I have no idea what brand ours is so I can't help there sorry. Ill have a look when I'm home but I'm at work atm.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! I don't know how people live without them! I don't know what brand but i think you can get a double flap if you have a thick wall. this way you don't get a draft.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I have a dog door that goes to a smaller fenced kennel area,it does not go out into the whole fenced yard. It is a nice way to let Atticus out to potty but not out to the whole yard as I worry about him unsupervised there.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese (Jan 15, 2013)

We have an electronic pet door installed through the wall under a window out to our deck. The model is 1210, our dogs love it. http://www.moorepet-petdoors.com/


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I wanted to share my new dog door in case anyone is in the same predicament. I wanted one but did not have any place for it that leads to the fenced in back yard. My back storm door leads into a small (4 ft) narrow mudroom with a second regular door that leads into the basement. I found a storm door with a doggie door and it was installed yesterday. I am so happy to have found this option (now I just have to teach them to use it)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When we got ours McGee just buzzed right through it in and out! Abby not quite so fast. She is our cautious one so it took her a while. We tried holding treats on the other side and one of us sort of pushing her through but for her it was just a matter of time and feeling comfortable. If one of us is going in or out she still prefers the "big door" but McGee will wait for us to go out the regular door and then he zips out the doggie door - he loves that thing!!!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

All of this doggy door talk has convinced me to get one. We have a sliding patio door that goes from our bedroom out into the deck and fenced back yard. Now that we're going to have two, I guess it's time to get that dog door!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish we had a door that went out toward the yard so we could put in a dog door. Unfortunately, both our front and back doors are on the same side of the house, and go out onto the driveway. There's NO WAY that my husband would agree to putting a dog door through the wall of the house.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

krandall said:


> I wish we had a door that went out toward the yard so we could put in a dog door. Unfortunately, both our front and back doors are on the same side of the house, and go out onto the driveway. There's NO WAY that my husband would agree to putting a dog door through the wall of the house.


I was in the same boat, as far as husband not agreeing to put a doggie door in the side of the house UNTIL he put a pond in the backyard. He told me he didn't want the dogs pooping by the pond. I asked him if he was going to post a sign for them, or what?!? :focus: Cause they're gonna poop where they want! So our side yard is a fenced in separate area from the pond. So I strategically suggested my idea of the wall doggie door again off of the office. Suddenly he thinks it's a plausible idea!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> There's NO WAY that my husband would agree to putting a dog door through the wall of the house.


The husband is the problem ;-)

We had no choice but to put a dog door through the wall. I simply cannot imagine life without the doggie door!

Our flaps measure 8 1/2 x 11 1/2 and the threshold is 6 inches off the ground. Mojo is 17 pounds and Libby is 12 pounds. Both fit through easily, especially when they are not trying to go through at the same time!

My breeder had a doggie door at her home, so Mojo began learning his house training before he even got home to me, and I know the training was greatly accelerated by the dog door. He practically house trained himself.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Mojo's Mom said:


> The husband is the problem ;-)
> 
> We had no choice but to put a dog door through the wall. I simply cannot imagine life without the doggie door!
> 
> ...


Do you get any other "critters" that come in your house? I'm trying to decide on the really good flaps, or the electronic door that has a sensor on their collar. I would prefer the flap. Would snakes get in with a flap??


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Renee said:


> Do you get any other "critters" that come in your house? I'm trying to decide on the really good flaps, or the electronic door that has a sensor on their collar. I would prefer the flap. Would snakes get in with a flap??


My door is the double magnetic flap kind, it opens onto the screened porch. Then the guys have another dog door through the screen, just a simple flap, and out to the fenced hard.

Many of my neighbors have flap dog doors. We live on acreage in the Florida countryside, full of critters including snakes, but the only "critter" I ever heard of anyone getting in their dog door was when my girlfriend's dog brought in another dog from someone else's house!

That said, they can all be closed off completely with a plastic panel, so it can be closed entirely at night or any other time.


----------

